# Droidtv primetime app.



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone have this ap running on their kindle fire?  I use to have it when I had my original kindle fire and I loved it.  I read on one of the other boards that says it is not available for download to the kindle fire anymore.  Can anyone confirm this?  I have a kindle fire 8.9 under the tree and I really hope I can use it. I still have the app in my cloud but Iam not sure if I can use it.  Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have a link to it? I don't see anything called "DroidTV" or "Droid TV" on Amazon at all.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It appears it was pulled from Amazon (Droid TV Primetime) with the expectation that a new version will come. Here's a discussion from November on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdThread=Tx3AWQWVT0GXMR2

Betsy


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Droid tv is an awesome app. You can download primetime tv shows on your device. I still have it on my nexus 7. It cost 9.00 for three months.  I watch Scandel, Prive Pratice , my fav The walking Dead and just about any show in primetime including HBO true blood. I still have the app in my cloud,I just wonder if I will be able to download it again on my new kindle.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

melodyyyyy said:


> Droid tv is an awesome app. You can download primetime tv shows on your device. I still have it on my nexus 7. It cost 9.00 for three months. I watch Scandel, Prive Pratice , my fav The walking Dead and just about any show in primetime including HBO true blood. I still have the app in my cloud,I just wonder if I will be able to download it again on my new kindle.


Is it streaming the video? Or, do you actually download the individual episodes?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is more information:
http://mydroidtv.com/

Betsy


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

How have I never heard of this amazingness? I must investigate!


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

It's awesome the shows are downloaded to your device and you can watch offline. I works just like a DVR. It use to be available for the kindle fire but as of right now it's not available.  You can get it from the google store. But I don't know how or if you can side load it.  It is so worth the 9.00 every three months.  A lot of the reviews say that people have cut out cable because this is so affordable a nd just about every show on prome time is available. The only downside is that it sometimes takes a couple days for the show to download to your device. It is so worth it!!!!!


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

And no commercials !!!! You can download the entire series or just the ones you want to see.


----------

